# Kennel Club name - HELP!



## TrAr (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi,

I have just put a deposit down on a siberian husky puppy, and the breeder has said that we can choose the pup's kennel club name, but I have no idea where to even start! The pups day to day name will be Renji, but can anyone suggest anything for his kennel club name?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

What features does ur pup have i.e wall eyes etc if it has a distingusing (sp) feature then find the meaning for it and use that x


----------



## Sgurr (Aug 24, 2008)

Why not use Renji as his KC name? Presumably the breeder has a Kennel Name so that will come first and you'll have KN Renji.

Sgurr


----------



## TrAr (Sep 10, 2008)

The pups have only just been born and won't be ready to leave their Mum for another 8 weeks, we're going to see them again in a few weeks so I'd be able to pick out some distinguishing features then, but the breeder will be registering the pups in about 2 weeks so it's unlikely that we can use distinguishing marks in the name unfortunately.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

You could put its parents name into your name..

Names are not easy to choose..lol I had 18.. and haven't got my affix registered yet, so had to find 9 separate names.. I felt like I was banging my head against a wal.. oh and won't you need to choose two names incase you can't have the first choice?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I hate thinking of names for my pups. I do the same as your breeder if pups have been booked then I too tell them they can think up their own names. One of my pups was going to be called Blue and was going to live in an area caled ***** river so his registered name is Oakmoorehill Blue River. Another couple had decided to call their pup William so he is registered as Just William.

Its hard if you will not see your pup before he is registered as you could as has been said used his features to help. The pups I have kept are Oakmoorehill Golden Boy- he is the only fawn dog we ave ever had and the bitch is Sahara Dream as she is the colour of the sand on the sahara desert (we have been there) and dream as it is our deam that she will do well.

What are his parents names could you not use a link between their names? The father of my pups is called Yesterday named after the beetles songs so three of the pups are Let It Be, Hey Jude and Maggie Mae


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Freyja said:


> I hate thinking of names for my pups. I do the same as your breeder if pups have been booked then I too tell them they can think up their own names. One of my pups was going to be called Blue and was going to live in an area caled ***** river so his registered name is Oakmoorehill Blue River. Another couple had decided to call their pup William so he is registered as Just William.
> 
> Its hard if you will not see your pup before he is registered as you could as has been said used his features to help. The pups I have kept are Oakmoorehill Golden Boy- he is the only fawn dog we ave ever had and the bitch is Sahara Dream as she is the colour of the sand on the sahara desert (we have been there) and dream as it is our deam that she will do well.
> 
> What are his parents names could you not use a link between their names? The father of my pups is called Yesterday named after the beetles songs so three of the pups are Let It Be, Hey Jude and Maggie Mae


Wahey.. I i the end. chose family names.. but changed them.. like I have Hayley's shy talk..lol and when said is Hayley's shitehawk..rofl.. I have a sense of humour though..lol

But others I went onto the t'inernet and used the translator, and changed mine from English to German names.. so..Michaels money in the bank was michaels geld in der bank.. etc etc..


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Why not use Renji as his KC name? Presumably the breeder has a Kennel Name so that will come first and you'll have KN Renji.


*I would say the same. Our dog has the name we chose as the breeder is a friend. So he's Belstone(KC name)Tembo(name we chose)He's 8 now, so getting an old man bless him*


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

HI have you thought about putting your names as anagrams or you could use and old pets name like a namesake. As far as I can tell from the net, Renji is a name often used for a second son, meaning second love. Maybe the kennel name and then second son or second love.
Hope this helps


----------



## TrAr (Sep 10, 2008)

I didn't know Renji meant Second Son/Second Love so might use them as both my choices for his kennel club name, we paid our deposit second so get second choice of the pups, so that's actually very apt! Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

TrAr said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just put a deposit down on a siberian husky puppy, and the breeder has said that we can choose the pup's kennel club name, but I have no idea where to even start! The pups day to day name will be Renji, but can anyone suggest anything for his kennel club name?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


RENJI OF TRAR


----------



## TrAr (Sep 10, 2008)

borderer said:


> RENJI OF TRAR


Haha, me and the OH love it!


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

TrAr said:


> Haha, me and the OH love it!


GREAT HOPE YOU GO FOR IT GOOD LUCK


----------



## Sgurr (Aug 24, 2008)

Go for it then!

But you have to have a second choice
Renji of Tarr


----------



## widgetdog35 (Apr 25, 2008)

Make any thing up my friends just called a racing grey hound fancy pants and they let him lol
We could never say one of my horses silly names so on his bsja papers he is called Mr Fritz and my working sheep dog is called Brave Tyke on his KC papers but is called widget at home he also has other names but i will get told off for using them lol
Good luck and you will need a few incase that name is used. Its a pain!
I also think your idea sounds really good


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

my pups called laughing out loud lol but lola for short but is really proving herself a show girl,but previous to her i have just added there pet name to the kennel name


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

We are hoping to get another Shar-Pei(Chance's son) in a few weeks time, well them being born in a few weeks time. I want to call my boy Yoshi and the bitches owners have told us if there is a dog within the litter we can register him under whatever name we want, as they dont have a prefix. 

I was thinking of something along the lines of Yoshi's Dark Magic if the puppei is black as Chance's name is Shot In The Dark, but I havent come up with anything if the puppei is a fawn or any other colour. 
I was going to have something like Yoshi's Peiby Boy, but I dont think you can have the breed name within the Puppei's name.

Emma x


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

Someone I know picked her dogs name and it was something like phat phooka and the kennel names


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Jem85 said:


> Someone I know picked her dogs name and it was something like phat phooka and the kennel names


lol a bit like mine shytalk... shitehawk


----------

